# Faderharley, the man, the legend, the grow.....



## faderharley (Sep 8, 2011)

:holysheep: he is back

8 STRAIN WONDER, GROW #4

GROW NOTES FOR GROW # 4

Grow Area: 6.5ft x 5.5ft x 9ft and 3.5ft x4' x 9'
Grow System, DYI Aeroponic-hydroponic grow set-up using 5 gallon grow-bucket/strain with a single 15 gallon rez-box w/4 airstones, 775gpm submerged solution"nutes" pump. Each grow-bucket "GB" will have 2 micro sprayers and 1 common return tied into the other 7 buckets back to the rez-box... feed time is 1 minuted on, 9 minutes off, 6X/hour, 24/7.....

Water source is Distilled water, purchaced a distiller this past year.....

NUTES: General Hydroponics Flora Grow, Flora Bloom, Flora Micro Nutrients, Botincare CalMag and Flora Boost

LIGHTS: My CFLs of course, but this time I'm growing in 2 areas, more lumens and watts will be the plan


STRAINS FOR GROW #4

BLUE WIDOW
This F1 hybrid of Blueberry and White Widow marijuana seed has been created to give flavour, taste and colour. The intense sweet & sour taste of White Widow and the forest berry aroma of Blueberry, when mixed, create a blend of fruity sweets that smells like chewing gum. Due to its Blueberry heritage, in low outdoor temperatures this plant displays autumnal colours, turning from blue to purple and even reddish colours when the temperature drops even further. It also grows somewhat taller than pure White Widow, displaying larger internodal distance as well.
It has great upward growth and can double in size as it starts flowering making it a good choice for a SCROG.
Outdoors it can reach 3m tall which, along with good dry weight production, the precocity of the blue mother and the resin production and sedative power of the White Widow father, guarantees high production. It is a good producer of fat purple buds totally coated with trichomes, with a fruit chewing gum taste and a nice strength. It shows good mould resistance but particular care is recommended during the last two weeks of flowering, because the size of the buds increases significantly which can lead to the appearance of mould. It survives well when grown in a continental or Mediterranean climate, where it can develop all its aromatic potential.
Flowering period: 50-55 days
Harvest outdoors: Until 10th October
T.H.C: High (12%-16%)
C.B.D: Medium
Production: High
Height outdoors: Can reach 3m
Blend: Indica-Sativa, with Indica dominance
Genotype: Blueberry x White Widow
Price $14.37 feminized seed, Dinafem Seeds
Quanty = 4 seeds, subtotal $57.48
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WHITE RHINO
White Rhino was the second prize winner of BIO HTCC in 1996. It's an intensely medicinal plant that can be overpowering for some people. However, if you love an intense and powerful high, White Rhino will most definitely suit your needs!
Awards:
2nd prize Bio HTCC 1996.
2nd prize Champions Cup 2005.
Genetics: Afghan, Brazilian and South Indian.
Effect: Very famous for its medicinal properties, strong sedative effect. Almost narcotic.
Flowering indoor: 9 weeks will guarantee rock-hard tops and extra sweet taste with a yield up to 900 gr/sqm.
Flowering outdoor: Ready at the beginning of October in the Northern hemisphere and in April in the Southern one.
THC: 13.35%
CBD: 0.77%
CBG: 0.27%
Price $10.54/feminized seed, Green House Seeds
Quanty = 4 seeds, 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

SKUNK #1
The strain that changed cannabis culture and has astonished weed lovers for more than a quarter-century is now available from Sensi Seeds as a top-quality feminized variety!
Breeders regard Skunk #1 as the benchmark of uniform, reliable performance and her rock-solid genotype has influenced a hundred modern hybrids. The potency of this branch of the cannabis family tree is so notorious that skunk is often used as a general term for all powerful ganja.
Sensi´s new feminized Skunk #1 is remarkably uniform when grown from seed, with plants displaying consistent structure and regular bud formation time and time again. In almost 30 years of experience with the strain, this is the finest example of feminized Skunk #1 that we´ve ever seen!
Skunk #1s energetic performance and bountiful yields demonstrate the true meaning of hybrid vigour. Growth and flowering are mostly-Indica in appearance, though Skunk plants gain more height than pure Indicas when blooming. Flowering is both rapid and rewarding, as Skunk #1 produces robust stems and branches to support her superior yields. Short internode gaps explode into dense, rounded bud-clusters which merge into huge, heavy colas by harvest time. Skunk #1s Sativa genes have a subtle effect on flower structure plus a wonderful influence on her effect  a stunningly potent combination of stone and high!
Flowering: 45-50 days
Yield: 100g
Height: 120-150cm
Price $7.05/feminized seed, Sensi Seeds
Quanty = 4 seeds 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
THE CHURCH
A unique taste, very social. Mold resistant and good resin output.
Awards: Not yet introduced in competitions.
Genetics: Swiss sativa, Skunk, Super Skunk, Northern Lights.
Effect: A heavy indica feeling that evolves in a long lasting cerebral high. A special taste and a very social effect.
Flowering indoor: The marijuana seed 9 weeks, with a yield of 700 to 800 gr/ sqm.
Flowering outdoor: Ready in early October above the equator, in early May in the Southern hemisphere. Yield up to 900 gr/plant. Great resin production and very resistant to mould! Recommended for humid or rainy areas.
THC: 16.69%
CBD: 0.4%
CBG: 0.31%
Price $5.74/feminized seed, Green House Seeds
Quanty = 4 seeds, 
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
JACK HERER
This multiple Cannabis Cup Winner is undoubtedly one of the most special types of marijuana in the cannabis world today. Named in honour of the late Jack Herer, the world famous global hemp activist and author of 'The Emperor Wears No Clothes'. Many years of extensive breeding and special selection gave way to this multiple Haze hybrid that will deliver good yields of medium density buds glistening with juicy, resin coated Haze bracts that have a fresh and peppery, pungent Haze smell mixed with a hint of fruity skunk. Jack Herer has an award-winning flavour of strong peppered Haze spiced with a delicious dash of fruity acridness and the effects have a quick onset with a strong uplifting cerebral high and a giggly edge. Definitely one for the connoisseur.
Type: Mostly Sativa
Flowering time: 8-10 weeks
Outdoor harvest: Early-October
Characteristics: Skunky haze taste
Price $16.33/feminized seed, BC BUD DEPOT
Quanty = 4 seeds
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

DURBAN POISON
Imported from South Africa, produced in Holland. Exclusively inbred, never hybridised, 100% Sativa. Large long bud leaves, buds are also large and long with lots of resin. A sweet liquorice or anise flavour. "Up" high similar to Thai. High yields. Well suited for out crossing with late bloomers to produce earlier flowering. Also does very well under artificial light. A very popular variety.
THC: 8.6%
Flowering period: 8 - 9 weeks
Harvest time outdoor: end of Sept.

Price $12.02/feminized seed, Dutch Passion
Quanty = 4 seeds,
-----------------------------------------------------
FREEBEES:

HOLY GRAIL 69 - Samsara Seeds
As a result of our breeder´s fantasy, we present you a cross of our Punky Lion with pure Haze phenotype. The plant is slightly higher and hardly has leaves to shape. It spreads all over a fresh, tropical piña colada fragrance that would amaze even the most experts and sybarites of the world of cannabis. This lady is filled with trichomes giving us resin of euphoric inside, unique all over the world. Its mayor quality is the balance between Indic and Sativa properties.
Bank: Samsara Seeds
Genotype: 65% sativa 35% indica
THC: 21%
Indoor Harvest Time: Not specified
Flavour: Not specified
Way of cropping: Ind/Out
Production: 450-800 gr/m2 indoor/outdoor
Smell: Low
Effect: Euphoric
Resistance to mould: Very high
Outdoor Harvest Time: mid-October
Resistance to plagues: High
Sex: Feminized
Lineage: Matanuska Tundra x Chronic x Haze
Irrigation tolerancy: Very high
Medicinal value: Very high
Price $13.23/feminized seed, Samsara Seeds

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
THUNDER BLOODY MARY AUTOMATIC, Samsara Seeds
The best properties of an excellent Mazar mother are cultivated in this variety with autoflowering pattern. This plant has even shorter growth period thanks to its rebred between Mazar and White Dwarf. Thunder Bloody Mary is an example how surprisingly nature can be. It would grow and bloom very fast within approximately 12 days giving us its best results within only 62 days since the germination and keeping typical Afghan flavour and fragrance. Indoor growth with 20/4 pjotoperiod and proper plant pot size could give us over 45 gr. yield, reaching almost 75 gr. outdoor.
Seed Bank: Samsara Seeds
Genotype: 10% sativa 90% indica
THC: 21%
Indoor Harvest Time: Not specified
Flavour: Noble wood
Way of cropping: Ind/Out
Production: 40-70 gr indoor/outdoor
Smell: Medium
Effect: Not specified
Resistance to mould: Medium
Outdoor Harvest Time: Automatic (9 weeks)
Resistance to plagues: High
Sex: Feminized
Lineage: White Dwarf x Mazar
Irrigation tolerance: Medium
Medicinal value: Very high
Price $12.19/feminized seed, Samsara Seeds

I'm back :holysheep:


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 9, 2011)

Whoa. You ain't playin. I am excited to see BC's JH. Be careful with those hazes and CFL's!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2011)

Fader is back I guess. Greenest of mojo to you friend.


----------



## faderharley (Sep 9, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Whoa. You ain't playin. I am excited to see BC's JH. Be careful with those hazes and CFL's!


 
Hey nouvellechef, good to hear from ya.... I took the summer off from growing and I am stoked about getting started on my 4th grow this month. As it stands it appears we will be having a early fall in the midwest, great for riding and growing..... 

It took forever to decide what strains I wanted to grow.... I have heard and read good stuff on all my selected strains.... my success rate for germination is not so good, but I should get a strain each to crack I hope.... doing 8 strains in one grow, I guess we will see......

My seeds should arrive by next weeks end, still have a few things to do yet in my grow area's and construct my grow buckets.... I wanted to go w/8-12 inch PVC tubing " a vertical tube grow" but opt for the 5 gallon buckets instead.... it's gonna be a slick set-up..... only thing in the grow areas will be the plants, CFLs and a gage or two..... the rez-boxes, controls, timers will be outside of the grow room and grow closet... in fact my grow closet won't see any action until I get cuttings, the clones will be placed in grow-boxes like my previous 3 grows... 

Went to Home Depot yesterday and bought ten 65watt, 2700k, 4200 lumen CFLs for $14 bucks each and eight 42watt, 6500k, 3800 lumen at $12 bucks each, they are to assist w/my current CFLs. It'll be an additional 980+ watts and 72,000+ lumen giving me over 2000watts, 150,000+ lumens in all   I now have 40 CFLs...... uhmmm like I said this should be a slick set-up and very interesting grow

thanks for the stop-by and comments


----------



## faderharley (Sep 9, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Fader is back I guess. Greenest of mojo to you friend.


 
Hey Rosebud, thanks for stopping by, well looks like another grow is in my near future eh? this grow is long over due.... I will be counting on your support and knowledge to succeed of course.... 

Mule Run is tomorrow, suppose to rain.... have 30 doobs rolled of the Gold and Blue combined in 2 doob-tubes to take and share..... have a few more bike-rallies to part-take in, I usually finish out the year after the Veterans Day ride..... I hate winter w/a passion... well need to run thanks for the stop-by and take care


----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2011)

I think you are insane doing 8 different strains in one grow but it is the kinda insane that I am touched with and I dig it......good luck and green mojo. Make sure you label everything strain wise. I tend to get lazy and wind up with one or two strains that I can't say for sure what strain it is....

My biggest concern wld be the fact that you are going to feed all the strains from one rez....different strains tend to hve different needs.


----------



## mr_chow (Sep 9, 2011)

faderharley said:
			
		

> :holysheep:




:holysheep: 


peace,

mr_chow


----------



## faderharley (Sep 9, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I think you are insane doing 8 different strains in one grow but it is the kinda insane that I am touched with and I dig it......good luck and green mojo. Make sure you label everything strain wise. I tend to get lazy and wind up with one or two strains that I can't say for sure what strain it is....
> 
> My biggest concern wld be the fact that you are going to feed all the strains from one rez....different strains tend to hve different needs.


 
Hi Hampster Lewis, I agree w/you about the 8 strains, my 1st grow I attempted w/4 strains but after I harvested the 6 plants, they all looked, smelled and tasted the same, so was the buzz. I contacted the seed vendor I used, the response was I may have recieved all of 1 strain, they claimed that they had a troubled employee and that he was caught doing that to several buyers, apparently I was one of those buyers.... they tried to make good on it, but those seeds they re-sent were caught by Homeland Security, so.... I don't get my seeds from them anymore...

One thing I worry about it is if one strain requires more fertilizer or nutes than another.... I'll be feeding them from 1 central rez-box, so they all will get the same juice..... today found 3 gallon buckets w/lids so I decided to use the 3 gallon instead of 5 gallons... will give me alittle more room... 

thanks for the stop-by, later..


----------



## faderharley (Sep 9, 2011)

mr_chow said:
			
		

> :holysheep:
> 
> 
> peace,
> ...


 
peace back at you


----------



## Roddy (Sep 10, 2011)

Ride safe, my friend!! :ciao:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Fader,

Hope that your health is better. How is the heart going ?



			
				faderharley said:
			
		

> I now have 40 CFLs......



Jesus 




			
				faderharley said:
			
		

> It'll be an additional 980+ watts and 72,000+ lumen giving me over 2000watts, 150,000+ lumens in all



I know that you like a lot CFL's but i need to say this my friend. You know that with 2 600 HPS ( 1200 watts in total ) you would have 180.000 lumens ( +30.000 that you have now ) ? For less 800 watts consumption ?

And you will have less work and harder nugs in your meds.

I pick up a chair for this Operation. Can i ? :aok:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 10, 2011)

Thats what i was thinking too. . . . .  but Im still interested in this one


----------



## faderharley (Sep 12, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Hi Fader,
> 
> Hope that your health is better. How is the heart going ?
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for stopping by bho, to be frank about hps lights and some of the hps grows I have reviewed and commented on, I'm not real impressed w/hps.... even a single 600watt hps in my new 6.5' X 5.5' X 9' would cook my plants, of course I could install a 4,000 btu A/C unit and exhaust fan to keep the temps down and once you add the power usage of the hps, A/C unit and exhaust fan verses burning 1000watts of CFLs, I even come out ahead in energy usage...

Now as far as harder nuggets and bigger yields, I don't put much stock in that either... last grow I average 4-5 ounzes of bud per plant on the Colombian Gold and I just read Rosebud journal the other day and she got just over 2 oz/plant, using a hps light? Once again, not impressed with the idea hps lighting is far superior than CFLs.... and Rosebud's grow was an excellent grow imo... that girl has green mojo and getting 2 oz out of a single plant is stellar imo...

But I perfer and will continue to grow w/CFLs, why? cause I is legendary that's why...... to each their own bro....


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey fader, I use T5's now for veg. Much cooler and better light penetration. I have never got 4-5 oz dried off one plant ever. I did get 3 oz once off Medicine Woman. I need to up my grow to compete with you the legendary Fader!

PS, the pic of the month Satori, that cola weighed one oz dry. Had a party on Sat night and smoked some of that baby. Fun stuff.


----------



## faderharley (Sep 12, 2011)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Thats what i was thinking too. . . . . but Im still interested in this one


 
Thanks for the stop-by Lemon Jack, I truly believe having the ability to move CFLs around enhances a better outcome growing w/CFLs... most hps grows I have followed use CFLs as supplement lighting to encourage a larger yeild, but when my gals start to flower, I move my lights around in and around the main colas only inches away, I know that has to be a big part of getting 4-5 oz/plant.... this new grow w/8 strains and using 5 gallon buckets as grow buckets I believe I can do even better w/CFLs.... I still plan to do a comparison grow using hps and CFLs, but that won't be happening until the 1st of the upcoming year...

Thanks again for the stop-by and comment....


----------



## Locked (Sep 12, 2011)

faderharley said:
			
		

> Thanks for stopping by bho, to be frank about hps lights and some of the hps grows I have reviewed and commented on, I'm not real impressed w/hps.... even a single 600watt hps in my new 6.5' X 5.5' X 9' would cook my plants,


 
Lol...what HPS grows are you looking at? I see HPS spanking CFL in the majority of grows I check in on.   And if running a single 600w HPS in your 6.5x5.5x9 area will cook your plants I wld bet it is because of a lack of proper ventilation on your part...not the HPS's fault....you wld actually be under lit with a single 600 in flower with that space.




			
				faderharley said:
			
		

> Now as far as harder nuggets and bigger yields, I don't put much stock in that either... last grow I average 4-5 ounzes of bud per plant on the Colombian Gold and I just read Rosebud journal the other day and she got just over 2 oz/plant, using a hps light? Once again, not impressed with the idea hps lighting is far superior than CFLs.... and Rosebud's grow was an excellent grow imo... that girl has green mojo and getting 2 oz out of a single plant is stellar imo...



Once again I am not sure your comparison holds water.... HPS light will out perform CFL's. I am guessing you hve never actually seen and felt an actual  tight dense nug from a HPS....because if they are lighter and less dense then a nug grown under CFL's you are doing someone wrong with the HPS.

Not trying to **** on your party.....just feel like we need a reality check.


Jmo


----------



## Roddy (Sep 12, 2011)

lol, justify it as you want/need, but facts will speak for themselves! I've harvested 10oz off a single plant, on my first try and you bet it wasn't with CFL's! Yields depend on strain as much as anything, don't judge solely by weight.  

You're doing great, my friend, but I bet you'd do much better with an HPS! Come on over to the BRIGHT side lol


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54867 
...facts are simply that.."facts".... :confused2:  
   the electrical savings on a single grow,  would probably equal the purchase of a cool tube AND ventilation.   And we are disregarding any 'probable' improvement on yeid and quality.


----------



## faderharley (Sep 13, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey fader, I use T5's now for veg. Much cooler and better light penetration. I have never got 4-5 oz dried off one plant ever. I did get 3 oz once off Medicine Woman. I need to up my grow to compete with you the legendary Fader!
> 
> PS, the pic of the month Satori, that cola weighed one oz dry. Had a party on Sat night and smoked some of that baby. Fun stuff.


 
Sounds like you had a great time Saturday..... the Mule Run got rained out... oh well have a few bike rallies yet....

I meant no harm/disrespect discussing your outcome of a plant from the post about hps and CFLs..... I simply enjoy growing w/CFLs, if anything it's more hands on w/the grow.... I failed to mention that growing aero-hydro also contributed to the outcome of my last grow..... I never said an hps can be out performed by CFLs, what I'm saying is each their own in the way we grow.... thanks for stopping by Rosebud


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2011)

I didn't feel dissed. It is interesting how we all just want everyone to have as good a grow as a person can given the circumstances. 

Fader, I think you like the hands on, literally, don't you go in there and turn those babies several times a day? Mine are lucky to be turned weekly.  Anyway...as you say to each his own. 
Sorry you got rained out, did they reschedule?


----------



## faderharley (Sep 15, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I didn't feel dissed. It is interesting how we all just want everyone to have as good a grow as a person can given the circumstances.
> 
> Fader, I think you like the hands on, literally, don't you go in there and turn those babies several times a day? Mine are lucky to be turned weekly. Anyway...as you say to each his own.
> Sorry you got rained out, did they reschedule?


 
Thanks Rosebud, no they did not reschedule the Mule Run, it's ok, there is next year and I should have a few extra strains to share when that time comes....

Still waiting on my seeds, they should be here by friday I'd think... have few things to do in my new grow area anyways.... be glad to get started again..... regarding the hands on, I check PH and PPM levels 2-3x/day, don't really move the plants around just the CFLs during flowering stage... still have not decided to use 3 gallon buckets or 5 gallon buckets... found some solid black 5 gallon buckets last week, if I use the 3 gallons I need to paint black so light can't shine in.... the roots are to get no light, and I plan to feed from the top of the buckets using micro sprayers.....

Well need to run, later Rosebud


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome Strains!!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 6, 2011)

Did you say that this is your 4th grow? . Did you have a thread a couple months ago about vertical growing?  Good luck to u. I'm gonna go look for some of your old grows and see if the cfl are as good as you claim, I've got a buddy that grows with them, he likes my buds under the MH lights better than his. same strain. but I haven't really looked!!! I actually like the MH better than the HPS for finished product. just my opinion, I guess I should look into it, I've just never cared about lumens and grams per square foot or even the cost of running my lights, I do use 220 stuff rather than 110, I heard it was cheaper!! Anyway, I brought my chair.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2011)

Faderharley said:
			
		

> but those seeds they re-sent were caught by Homeland Security, so.... I don't get my seeds from them anymore...



 :holysheep:

When did this happen? Did you get a letter or something? Who is them?

Nice line-up :bolt::bong:


----------



## faderharley (Oct 7, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :holysheep:
> 
> When did this happen? Did you get a letter or something? Who is them?
> 
> Nice line-up :bolt::bong:


Ministry of Cannabis was the seedbank, they sent me more seeds because the ones I had ordered/used were all of the same strain... they claimed the had an employee that did this to several customers, apparently I was one of them, so they tried to make good by sending me strains that I had order.... this occured about 1-1/2 year ago... Homeland Security sent a letter/notice to me about the seizures of the seeds...


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks:bolt::bong:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Oct 10, 2011)

10 oz from 1 plant first try.....yea sure Roddy come on dude lol


----------



## getnasty (Oct 10, 2011)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> 10 oz from 1 plant first try.....yea sure Roddy come on dude lol


Not uncommon.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 10, 2011)

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> 10 oz from 1 plant first try.....yea sure Roddy come on dude lol



I'm not here to impress, to make myself seem a better grower than I am or ANYTHING. You can believe me or not.

Yes, 10oz dried, yes 1st attempt and yes, the plant was 6' tall at finish. Yes, the high was awesome, it's STILL the benchmark for all others around here...not blowing my own horn here, sorry.

I'll see if I have pics still, but the original grow journal was lost in the crash.




This is the only one I could find without a bunch of searching, something I could care less to do and won't. The cola alone was over an oz dried.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 10, 2011)

Inspiring


----------

